# Yahoo Mail und Evolution.

## Klaus Meier

Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert bei mir der Mailversand aus Evolution über mail.yahoo.de nur noch sehr selten. Also nach 10 Anläufen geht es dann irgendwann mal durch. Über das Webinterface geht es ohne Probleme. Sind die gleichen Einstellungen, mit denen es bis vor ca. vier Monaten noch ohne Probleme ging.

Das Problem existiert sowohl mit dem Evolution aus Gnome 2.20 als auch jetzt mit dem neuen aus 2.22

----------

## papahuhn

Danke für die Info. Haste auch schon ne Lösung?

*scnr*

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Danke für die Info. Haste auch schon ne Lösung?
> 
> *scnr*

 

Grrrr....... Ne, sonst würde ich ja wohl nicht fragen... Habs gerade mal mit Outlook ausprobiert, also da braucht man wohl immer zwei Anläufe, dann ist es durch, aber bei Evolution sind es mindestens 20. Dachte erst, der Server hätte mal Probleme, aber es ist echt nur Evolution, was da solche Probleme macht.

KMail verhält scheinbar genauso wie Evoluttion.

----------

## momonster

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grrrr....... Ne, sonst würde ich ja wohl nicht fragen... Habs gerade mal mit Outlook ausprobiert, also da braucht man wohl immer zwei Anläufe, dann ist es durch, aber bei Evolution sind es mindestens 20. Dachte erst, der Server hätte mal Probleme, aber es ist echt nur Evolution, was da solche Probleme macht.
> 
> KMail verhält scheinbar genauso wie Evoluttion.

 

Da Apple Mail auf dem MacBook meiner Frau genau die gleichen Probleme hat würde ich es doch auf Yahoo schieben wollen.

Sie hatte auch Goggle befragt und ist damals zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, das die Probleme bestehen seit Yahoo im Zuge der Umstellung auf das neue Webinterface an den Servern rumgeschraubt hat. (Links kann ich leider nicht bieten)

----------

## Albena

Da kann ich auch noch was zugeben. Es liegt wohl offensichtlich an Yahoo. Ich habe selbige Probleme auf einem Rechner mit Thunderbird. Kein Mailversand möglich. Auf der Yahooseite fand ich dann einen Hinweis, das man Probleme mit den Mails von Thunderbird Outlook hat, und das man bemüht sei, das Problem zu lösen. Wie lange das allerdings dauert, keine Ahnung.

Mfg ALbena

----------

